# Gaming PC zusammenstellen



## Patrickxxx (12. November 2012)

Hallo bin neu hier und brauche Hilfe 
Ich darf/ habe die Ehre mir einen PC für max. 750-800€ machen zu lassen.
Ich hab einen Informatik-Azubi mal einen machen lassen: 
"Siehe Unten"
Er sagt das ist das maximum was man aus 800€ herauskitzeln kann
Was sagt ihr? 
Wäre froh wenn ich bei dieser schweren Entscheidung Unterstützt werden würde!
Danke!!
Mfg 
Patrick
Ps: Bin neu hier hoffe alles passt


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (12. November 2012)

Ich würde nicht bei Alternate bestellen, denn die sind sehr sehr teuer.
Desweiteren würde ich zu einer Intel CPU greifen.


----------



## Rosigatton (12. November 2012)

Willkommen im Forum, Patrick .

Für 800,- Euro bekommst Du nen 10 x so guten Knecht, wie in deiner Zusammenstellung. Ich mache auch mal was fertig. Bis gleich .


----------



## AsumFace (12. November 2012)

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
750-800€

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle usw? 
(Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem,...)
Betriebssystem

3.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten?
(SATA-Festplatten, SATA-Laufwerke,...)
?

4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?
Eigenbau wenn ich das richtig sehe

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er?
?

6.) Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WOW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office, Video-, Audio- & Bildbearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,...)
?

7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden?
?

8.) Gibts sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten?
?


----------



## Patrickxxx (12. November 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Willkommen im Forum, Patrick .
> 
> Für 800,- Euro bekommst Du nen 10 x so guten Knecht, wie in deiner Zusammenstellung. Ich mache auch mal was fertig. Bis gleich .


 
Klingt gut vielen dank!


----------



## Rosigatton (12. November 2012)

790,93,- Euro : https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220b12d7f7dfd8462f1e855adeb5413f691f48f67893d

man könnte etwas billigeren RAM nehmen, ein billigeres Gehäuse und beim Netzteil auch noch sparen. Dazu ein B75 Board. Dann wäre eine 7970 im Körbchen .

Win7 gibt´s hier günstig : http://www.amazon.de/Windows-Home-P...PJZO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1351252379&sr=8-1


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (12. November 2012)

Passt so, kannst du so kaufen 


Wobei ich ja das B75 Brett nehmen würde


----------



## Patrickxxx (12. November 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> 790,93,- Euro : https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220b12d7f7dfd8462f1e855adeb5413f691f48f67893d
> 
> man könnte etwas billigeren RAM nehmen, ein billigeres Gehäuse und beim Netzteil auch noch sparen. Dazu ein B75 Board. Dann wäre eine 7970 im Körbchen .
> 
> Win7 gibt´s hier günstig : http://www.amazon.de/Windows-Home-P...PJZO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1351252379&sr=8-1



Vielen dank!  
Wird der bei der Website auch zusammengebaut? 
Ich hätte keine ahnung wenn ich sowas machen müsste!
Mfg


----------



## Rosigatton (12. November 2012)

798,85,- Euro : https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22064cf9cec9d26376453161c436e8f84e59151dba67f

Mit ner 7970.

Auf Mindfactory kostet der Zusammenbau 100,- Taler  . bei Hardwareversand nur 20,- Euro  .


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (12. November 2012)

Bei MF kostet das 100 Euro, bei HwV 20 Euro.

Aber selbst bauen ist nicht schwierig, und wir können dir helfen


----------



## Patrickxxx (12. November 2012)

Hardwareversand nur so wenig?? 
Könntet ihr/bzw DU!  dann dort einen guten PC zusammenstellen? Oder geht das nicht ? 
Mfg


----------



## Patrickxxx (12. November 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Bei MF kostet das 100 Euro, bei HwV 20 Euro.
> 
> Aber selbst bauen ist nicht schwierig, und wir können dir helfen


 
Hab aber angst das ich was kaputt mach' hab gehört soll nicht alzuschwer sein :S


----------



## Softy (12. November 2012)

Da hat der Onkel doch was in der Schublade :

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-3450 Box, LGA1155
optional: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 EVO - Intel/AMD
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock B75 Pro3, Sockel 1155, ATX
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Seagate Barracuda Spinpoint HD103SJ 1TB SATA II
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E9-400W 80+Gold
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower USB 3.0 black, ohne Netzteil
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sapphire Radeon HD 7850, 2GB GDDR5, lite retail
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG GH24NS bare schwarz
optional: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Ultron Cardreader 75-in-1, intern, schwarz 
optional: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Rechner - Zusammenbau


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (12. November 2012)

Post mal jemand den Zusammenbauer Thread von Rosi, vllt. wohnt ja jemand in seiner Nähe. 
Ich kann nämlich nicht


----------



## Softy (12. November 2012)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (12. November 2012)

Danke mein treuer Padawan


----------



## Softy (12. November 2012)

Das immer wieder gern ich mache,  Meister


----------



## Rosigatton (12. November 2012)

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit G.Skill PC3-10667U CL9  ~ 27,-

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s  ~ 64,-

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 EVO - Intel/AMD  ~ 17,-

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - BitFenix Merc Alpha  ~ 31,-

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Enermax T.B.Silence 12x12cm  ~ 6,-

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/S-ATA/67446/Samsung+SH-224BB+bare+schwarz.article  ~ 18,-

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-3470 Box, LGA1155  ~ 167,-

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock B75 Pro3, Sockel 1155, ATX  ~ 66,-

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! PURE POWER CM BQT L8-CM-430W  ~ 53,-

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X, 3GB GDDR5, PCI-Express  ~ 347,-

Plus 20,- Taler Zusammenbau und 35,- bis 40,- Euro für Win7 

Mit einer 7950 wärst Du auch bestens bedient .

In meiner Zusammenstellung ist ne 7970 .


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (12. November 2012)

Du bist zwar der Meister aber


----------



## Patrickxxx (12. November 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Post mal jemand den Zusammenbauer Thread von Rosi, vllt. wohnt ja jemand in seiner Nähe.
> Ich kann nämlich nicht


 



Softy schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html



Da wohnt niemand in der nähe von Ulm, oder? =(


----------



## Rosigatton (12. November 2012)

Schau Dir auch mal die Teile aus Post # 18 an .


----------



## Patrickxxx (12. November 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit G.Skill PC3-10667U CL9  ~ 27,-
> 
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s  ~ 64,-
> 
> ...


 
Sieht...STARK aus *_* !
Vielen dank dafür ! 
Das ist eindeutig ne Option! 
Und das passt auch alles zusammen und sowas? Ein paar bekannte hatten da ... Schlechte erfahrungen! 
Mfg


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (12. November 2012)

Ja, Rosi empfiehlt keinen Schrott


----------



## Rosigatton (12. November 2012)

Klar passt das alles zusammen . Wie gesagt, eine 7950 ist auch sehr gut und kostet ab 264,- Taler. Habe nur 1333er RAM genommen, wegen der Graka macht das aber keinen Unterschied. 1600,- RAM kostet lächerliche 5,- Euro mehr.


----------



## Patrickxxx (12. November 2012)

Ich soll von einem Azubi ausrichten: Das Netzteil ist zu schwach, weil er auf der Herstellerseite geschaut hat, da die Grafikkarte 500 Watt benötigt. 
Ist das wahr?  
Mfg


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (12. November 2012)

Falsch. 

Das Netzteil reicht. Ganz sicher.
Die Hersteller schreiben das, damit auch 20 Euro Netzteile damit betrieben werden können.


----------



## target2804 (12. November 2012)

Patrickxxx schrieb:
			
		

> Ich soll von einem Azubi ausrichten: Das Netzteil ist zu schwach, weil er auf der Herstellerseite geschaut hat, da die Grafikkarte 500 Watt benötigt.
> Ist das wahr?
> Mfg



Die Angaben sind so gewählt dass auch billig Netzteile mit 500 Watt die graka zum laufen bringen. Die Karte selbst braucht unter Last maximal 240 Watt. 

Der Azubi hat leider keine Ahnung.


----------



## Patrickxxx (12. November 2012)

Das hier soll ich noch mitliefern GIGABYTE - Graphics Card - ATI - PCI Express Solution - Radeon HD 7000 series - GV-R795UD-3GD
Mfg


----------



## Rosigatton (12. November 2012)

Ein auf 4,5 GHz übertakteter i7 zieht zusammen mit ner GTX680 keine 300 Watt aus der Dose .

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/grafikkarten/2012/test-nvidia-geforce-gtx-670/10/

ich888 und target haben Recht.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (12. November 2012)

Ist egal.

Schau dir Tests an.


----------



## target2804 (12. November 2012)

Patrickxxx schrieb:
			
		

> Das hier soll ich noch mitliefern GIGABYTE - Graphics Card - ATI - PCI Express Solution - Radeon HD 7000 series - GV-R795UD-3GD
> Mfg



Dein Azubi hat leider keine Ahnung. Warum da 500 Watt stehen hab ich aber schon erklärt. Siehe oben.


----------



## Rosigatton (12. November 2012)

Der Azubi sollte mal einen Blick hier rein werfen : Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 670 (Seite 10) - ComputerBase


----------



## target2804 (12. November 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:
			
		

> Der Azubi sollte mal einen Blick hierrein werfen : Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 670 (Seite 10) - ComputerBase



Generell sollte er etwas mehr Ahnung haben bevor er groß palavern will^^

Außerdem muss ein Informatiker nicht zwangsweise ahnung von Hardware haben, so wie es hier gerade der fall ist.


----------



## Patrickxxx (12. November 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Der Azubi sollte mal einen Blick hier rein werfen : Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 670 (Seite 10) - ComputerBase


 
Er meint dann sei man auf der Sicheren seite weil ein Netzteil ja nicht mehr aus der Dose zieht als man braucht 
Mfg


----------



## Softy (12. November 2012)

Auch das ist falsch. Ein überdimensioniertes Netzteil zieht mehr Strom, weil Netzteile im mittleren Auslastungsbereich effizienter laufen als im unteren Bereich.


----------



## Rosigatton (12. November 2012)

Wenn das gesamte System unter Volllast keine 300 Watt zieht ist man mit nem guten 430 Watt Netzteil nicht auf der sicheren Seite ?


----------



## target2804 (12. November 2012)

Patrickxxx schrieb:
			
		

> Er meint dann sei man auf der Sicheren seite weil ein Netzteil ja nicht mehr aus der Dose zieht als man braucht
> Mfg



Mit 400 Watt von be quiet bist du schon auf der sicheren Seite, lol. Willst du dir hier jetzt was sagen lassen oder nicht??

Nochmal; 500 Watt sind Allgemeingültige aussagen die auch für 500 Watt Netzteile von ms-tech, lc-power  oder so gelten, denn diese Netzteile liefern leider nur auf dem Aufkleber 500 Watt. Auf 12 Volt vielleicht 300. deshalb die Angabe von AMD, dass keiner meckern kann, der ein Scheiß Netzeil hat


----------



## Patrickxxx (12. November 2012)

Der Azubi wollte es erneut probieren und zauberte das auf den Tisch! 
Was meint ihr? Er meint er wäre besser...Ich kenn mich nicht aus und .. Naa ja  Ihr seit mal wieder gefragt 
Mfg 

Übersteigt zwar sehr hard mein Maximum...aber hmm....spar ich eben länger  mfg


----------



## Softy (12. November 2012)

Die Zusammenstellung kannst Du in die Tonne treten.


----------



## target2804 (12. November 2012)

Super flower Netzteil. Bei sowas kommt die 500 Watt Anforderung hin. Kauf dir das was dir hier empfohlen wird. Va. Beim Netzteil auf be quiet setzen. 480 Watt reichen.

Tray CPUs kauft man nicht, sondern immer Boxed. Längere Garantie und keine Rücklaufmodelle

Das Board ist Müll

Die hdd ********


----------



## Rosigatton (12. November 2012)

Ist definitiv nicht besser. Einige schrottige Teile dabei. Ausserdem willst Du nicht ocen, oder? Das Netzteil ist ein ganz übles, ebenso das MB.


----------



## Patrickxxx (12. November 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Ist definitiv nicht besser. Einige schrottige Teile dabei. Ausserdem willst Du nicht ocen, oder? Das Netzteil ist ein ganz übles, ebenso das MB.


 
Ocen??  
Mfg


----------



## target2804 (12. November 2012)

Patrickxxx schrieb:
			
		

> Ocen??
> Mfg



Übertakten. Overclocken


----------



## Softy (12. November 2012)

Ocen = Übertakten


----------



## Patrickxxx (12. November 2012)

Nee Übertakten brauch ich glaube ich nicht  Bzw was bringt es? Er läuft zwar schneller aber stürzt häuftig ab oder?  Nee da halt ich mich an "normale" Dinge 
Mfg


----------



## target2804 (12. November 2012)

Patrickxxx schrieb:
			
		

> Nee Übertakten brauch ich glaube ich nicht  Bzw was bringt es? Er läuft zwar schneller aber stürzt häuftig ab oder?  Nee da halt ich mich an "normale" Dinge
> Mfg



Abstürze nicht. Bringt wenn es darum geht, mehr Takt zu haben, mehr Leistung bei Anwendungen die von hohem Takt profitieren.
Der Prozessor ist aber ohne OC auch schnell genug.


----------



## Rosigatton (12. November 2012)

Dein Azubi-Kumpel hat Dir aber nen 3570K ins Körbchen gepackt. Den nimmt mann nur zum ocen.


----------



## target2804 (12. November 2012)

Der Azubi sollte mal 2 Tage zu threshold in den lasen gehen und Praktikum machen ^^


----------



## Patrickxxx (12. November 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> Abstürze nicht. Bringt wenn es darum geht, mehr Takt zu haben, mehr Leistung bei Anwendungen die von hohem Takt profitieren.
> Der Prozessor ist aber ohne OC auch schnell genug.


 
Dein Azubi-Kumpel hat Dir aber nen 3570K ins Körbchen gepackt. Den nimmt mann nur zum ocen.[/QUOTE]

Achso na dann  Nee brauch nicht übertakten  DSann halt ich mich wohl eher an die von dir, oder Rosigatton? 
mfg


----------



## Rosigatton (12. November 2012)

Zudem läuft der RAM mit 1,5 bis 1,65 Volt . Für Ivy sollte man direkt 1,5 Volt RAM nehmen. 

Jepp, nimm nen 3450 oder nen 3470. Kosten fast das gleiche Geld. Ist wurscht, welcher von Beiden.


----------



## target2804 (12. November 2012)

Jawoll ja! Ohne hier irgendwen loben zu wollen, aber hier wirst du definitiv gut beraten  hier sind viele Leute vom Fach und auch genug mit viel viel Ahnung


----------



## Rosigatton (12. November 2012)

Jepp, wenn ich Mist baue, meldet sich ganz schnell target, Softy, Thresh oder einer von meinen 1000 anderen Kumpels mit reichlich Plan .

Ab einer 7950 gibt´s in einigen Läden ein fettes Spielepaket gratis zur Karte : http://www.mindfactory.de/Highlights/AMD_Never_Settle_Game_Bundle/Badge/true


----------



## target2804 (12. November 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:
			
		

> Jepp, wenn ich Mist baue, meldet sich ganz schnell target, Softy, Thresh oder einer von meinen 1000 anderen Kumpels mit reichlich Plan .



Lies mal meine Lesertest (link in der Signatur). Wurde mich speziell über Kritik von dir freuen 

@te: vertrau den Leuten hier! Dein Azubi hat leider nicht so viel plan. Gut dass du hier vorbeigeschaut hast.


----------



## Patrickxxx (12. November 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Jepp, wenn ich Mist baue, meldet sich ganz schnell target, Softy, Thresh oder einer von meinen 1000 anderen Kumpels mit reichlich Plan .
> 
> Ab einer 7950 gibt´s in einigen Läden ein fettes Spielepaket gratis zur Karte : AMD Never Settle - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von Mindfactory.de


 
wARSCHEINLICH NICHT BEI hARDWAREVERSAND; NICHT WAHR? 
mfg 
"sorry! Caps! :O


----------



## target2804 (12. November 2012)

Doch!


----------



## Softy (12. November 2012)

Doch, hardwareversand.de macht da auch mit 

NEVER SETTLE multi-bundle offer landing


----------



## Patrickxxx (12. November 2012)

Oh Yes!! 
Bekomme ich die Spiele dann einfach mitgeschickt oder wie? 
Mfg


----------



## Rosigatton (12. November 2012)

Ich würde meine Links von Hardwareversand nehmen, die Graka gegen eine 7950 tauschen, ein BeQuiet E9 Netzteil nehmen (400 oder 450 Watt), das Bitfenix Shinobi Gehäuse und 1600er Corsair RAM. Damit bist Du ganz schön an der Sonne.

Du bekommst wohl einen Code/Gutschein zur Karte, den Du einlösen musst.


----------



## Patrickxxx (12. November 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Ich würde meine Links von Hardwareversand nehmen, die Graka gegen eine 7950 tauschen, ein BeQuiet E9 Netzteil nehmen (400 oder 450 Watt), das Bitfenix Shinobi Gehäuse und 1600er Corsair RAM. Damit bist Du ganz schön an der Sonne.



OK vielen Dank!
Wenn es dir nichts ausmachen würde, könntest du das komplette Kauf-Link-Set nochmal reinstellen so wie es ENDGÜLTIG Perfekt ist?? 
Wäre seehr Nett 
Mfg


----------



## Patrickxxx (12. November 2012)

PS: Ein anderer Kollege ist aktiv geworden (auch ein Azubi in Informatik) und meinte er will sich beweisen 
Was meint ihr dazu? Ganz Unparteiisch  
Mfg


----------



## Rosigatton (12. November 2012)

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s  ~ 64,-

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 EVO - Intel/AMD  ~ 17,-

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9  ~ 35,-

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Enermax T.B.Silence 12x12cm  ~ 6,-

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/S-ATA/67446/Samsung+SH-224BB+bare+schwarz.article  ~ 18,-

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-3470 Box, LGA1155  ~ 167,-

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower USB 3.0 black, ohne Netzteil  ~ 50,-

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte H77-D3H, Intel H77, ATX  ~ 80,- ist nur ein falsches Bild auf Hardwareversand, ist ein ATX Board 

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E9-450W 80+Gold  ~ 68,-

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950, 3GB GDDR5, PCI-Express  ~ 274,-

Zusammen ungefähr 780,- Ocken  

Plus 20,- Taler Zusammenbau + Win7 für 35,- bis 40,- Euro

Nimm meine Zusammenstellung. Dein Kumpel hat schon wieder ein mieses Board eingepackt. Mein Netzteil und das Gehäuse sind besser etc.......


----------



## target2804 (12. November 2012)

Patrickxxx schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Ein anderer Kollege ist aktiv geworden (auch ein Azubi in Informatik) und meinte er will sich beweisen
> Was meint ihr dazu? Ganz Unparteiisch
> Mfg



Komisches Netzeil, zu teurer Prozessor und ein Schrott-Boards.
Bei Prozessoren reicht der i5 3450 und beim Board ein b75 oder h77 chipsatz. Z77 ist teurer und wird nur zum übertakten benötigt. Das asrock b75 pro3 kostet nur knappe 70 Euro und ist besser als das asus Board.


----------



## Patrickxxx (12. November 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s  ~ 64,-
> 
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 EVO - Intel/AMD  ~ 17,-
> 
> ...




PERFEKT! 
Danke!
Was mir da grad noch so nebenbei auffällt....Was würde ein CardReader dazu kosten und ist das DAZU noch mögl? Wenn nicht dann nicht wäre nur für Digitalkamera in einer Art und weise nötig  
Mfg


----------



## target2804 (12. November 2012)

Cardreader gibt's für 10 Euro und passen in einen der Laufwerk-Schächte


----------



## Rosigatton (12. November 2012)

Cardreader kennt Softy nen guten und günstigen. Maximal 10,- bis 15,- Taler. 

Du packst meine Links in den Warenkorb von HWV und schreibst dazu, das die den 120mm Lüfter in die Front vom Shinobi bauen sollen. Nen Cardreader bauen die auch ein.


----------



## Patrickxxx (12. November 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> Cardreader gibt's für 10 Euro und passen in einen der Laufwerk-Schächte


 


Rosigatton schrieb:


> Cardreader kennt Softy nen guten und günstigen. Maximal 10,- bis 15,- Taler.
> 
> Du packst meine Links in den Warenkorb von HWV und schreibst dazu, das die den 120mm Lüfter in die Front vom Shinobi bauen sollen. Nen Cardreader bauen die auch ein.



Ahm wie 
Sorry es ist spät und .. Fachlich, für mich zumindest 
Also ich tu jetzt die ganzen sachen in den Warenkorb und dann?  
mfg


----------



## target2804 (12. November 2012)

Kannst du in einem Textfeld besondere wünsche eingetragen. Da
Schreibst du dass du gerne einen Lüfter in die Front verbaut haettest


----------



## Rosigatton (12. November 2012)

Und ob der Cardreader in den oberen Slot rein soll, oder das Laufwerk ganz nach oben.

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/arti...98&agid=815&pvid=4na6tr69k_h9g4eu9j&ref=13&lb

Muss ja nicht genau der sein, aber in dieser Preislage.


----------



## Patrickxxx (12. November 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> Kannst du in einem Textfeld besondere wünsche eingetragen. Da
> Schreibst du dass du gerne einen Lüfter in die Front verbaut haettest


 
Ach so und wo muss ich dann den Cardreader bestellen?  Aber eigentlich wenn ichs recht überlege egal weil ich kann ja meinen alten hier extra dafür behalten bzw wenn ich jemals das wissen erlangen werde den cardreader der hier schon vorhanden ist in den neuen einbauen soweit das möglich ist  Ich kauf den jetrzt einfach so wenn wie gesagt da alles zusammen passt und der die maximale Leistung für 800€ besitzt, was ich stark glaube weil ich Fachlich klingt und ja! 
Mfg


----------



## target2804 (12. November 2012)

Sowas einzubauen ist nicht schwer*^


----------



## Rosigatton (12. November 2012)

Das ist ein starker, schneller Rechner .

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Akasa AK-ICR-07 Interner 6-Port Card Reader 8,89cm (3,5") , schwarz

Muss ja nicht genau der sein, aber in dieser Preislage.


----------



## Patrickxxx (12. November 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> Sowas einzubauen ist nicht schwer*^


 
Na dann 
Dann kauf ich den einfach SO! 
Also falls da wie gesagt alles zusammenpasst etc. (würde mich freuen  wenn des jemand anderst bestätigen könnte von den "1000 die sich da noch auskennen")  !
Ansonten bis jetzt schonmal VIELEN VIELEN dank an jeden der mir hier geholfen hat und sich die Zeit für mich genommen hat vor allem Rosigatton und target2804 (muss man einfach mal Ehren) 
Mfg


----------



## target2804 (12. November 2012)

Dafür sind wir da immer gerne


----------



## Rosigatton (12. November 2012)

Jetzt müsstest Du dem Patrick noch bestätigen, das die Zusammenstellung einwandfrei funzt und gut ist, für 780,- Ocken  .


----------



## target2804 (12. November 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt müsstest Du dem Patrick noch bestätigen, das die Zusammenstellung einwandfrei funzt und gut ist, für 780,- Ocken  .



Tut mir leid. Deine config ist in meinen Augen tipptopp und kann natürlich ohne Bedenken so bestellt werden


----------



## Patrickxxx (13. November 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid. Deine config ist in meinen Augen tipptopp und kann natürlich ohne Bedenken so bestellt werden


 
Sehr sehr gut, Danke!!
Ich werde den dann in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen, aber auf jeden fall vor dem 31.12 holen, damit ich die 3 Spiele dann noch absahne 
VIELEN dank für die ganze Arbeit, wirklich !!  Wenn es hier so einen Bewertungsknopf gäbe hättet ihr 5 von 5 Sternen 
Btw wie ist das eigentlich wenn manche Teile erst ab so und so nem Datum verfügbar sind, dann schicken die den erst ab wenn sie es da hatten, oder? 
Mfg


----------



## Patrickxxx (13. November 2012)

Und btw: Ich ziehe ca. 28.12 - 1.1 Weg, wie schnell geht das bis die so einen PC abschicken, nicht das das dann zu der alten Adresse geht :S 
mfg


----------



## target2804 (13. November 2012)

Patrickxxx schrieb:
			
		

> Und btw: Ich ziehe ca. 28.12 - 1.1 Weg, wie schnell geht das bis die so einen PC abschicken, nicht das das dann zu der alten Adresse geht :S
> mfg



Den bekommst du wenn du ihn morgen bestellst noch nächste Woche.


----------



## Rosigatton (13. November 2012)

Diese Beratungen sind hier Standard . Manchmal dauert es etwas, aber meistens wird jedem hier sehr schnell und kompetent geholfen. Für schwere/komplizierte Fälle gibt´s hier auch ne Menge Spezialisten.

Wenn Du die korrekte Lieferadresse angibst, wird das Teil auch dahin geliefert. Mit dem Umzug kannst Du denen auch mitteilen, das Du ab dann und dann woanders wohnst.


----------



## target2804 (13. November 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Beratungen sind hier Standard . Manchmal dauert es etwas, aber meistens wird jedem hier sehr schnell und kompetent geholfen. Für schwere/komplizierte Fälle gibt´s hier auch ne Menge Spezialisten.
> 
> Wenn Du die korrekte Lieferadresse angibst, wird das Teil auch dahin geliefert.



Die brauchen auch nicht so lange, dass es bis Dezember dauert


----------



## Patrickxxx (13. November 2012)

Beim Cooler Master z.b. steht" Lieferung ist verspätet, neuer Termin ist angefragt."
Beim Enermax "Lieferzeit über 7 Tage"
Oder beim Gigabyte auch Lieferung ist verspätet, neuer Termin ist angefragt.
Was bedeutet das für den Zusammenbau? 
Wann bedeutet das werden die dann damit fertig sein? 



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Diese Beratungen sind hier Standard . Manchmal dauert es etwas, aber meistens wird jedem hier sehr schnell und kompetent geholfen. Für schwere/komplizierte Fälle gibt´s hier auch ne Menge Spezialisten.
> 
> Wenn Du die korrekte Lieferadresse angibst, wird das Teil auch dahin geliefert. Mit dem Umzug kannst Du denen auch mitteilen, das Du ab dann und dann woanders wohnst.



Du bist auch einer der Spezialisten, nicht wahr 
Ok gut , Gottseidank  
Mfg


----------



## target2804 (13. November 2012)

Hmm wenn da kein genauer Termin ist kann's schonmal dauern. Wie lange, keine Ahnung.


----------



## Patrickxxx (13. November 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> Hmm wenn da kein genauer Termin ist kann's schonmal dauern. Wie lange, keine Ahnung.



Uff, wie lang? Länger als der 31.12? 
Mfg


----------



## target2804 (13. November 2012)

Patrickxxx schrieb:
			
		

> Uff, wie lang? Länger als der 31.12?
> Mfg



Woher soll i h das wissen?^^


----------



## Rosigatton (13. November 2012)

Könntest auch diese Teile nehmen :

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/arti...70&agid=669&pvid=4mwnoevhf_h9g6jzwb&ref=13&lb  ~ 15,-

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Scythe Slip Stream 120 mm Lüfter, 800rpm  ~ 6,-

Beim Gigabyte Mainboard?

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/DDR3/66140/Gigabyte+GA-B75-D3V%2C+Intel+B75%2C+ATX.article

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/DDR3/58054/ASRock+H77+Pro4+MVP,+Sockel+1155,+ATX.article

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/DDR3/59305/ASRock+B75+Pro3,+Sockel+1155,+ATX.article

Eines von denen passt auch . Die H77 sind etwas besser ausgestattet, aber ein B75 reicht auch allemal.

Mit Sicherheit nicht länger als 31.12. Das halte ich für seeehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Rosigatton (13. November 2012)

Fail  Sorry für doppelt.


----------



## Patrickxxx (13. November 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Könntest auch diese Teile nehmen :
> 
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Xigmatek Loki SD963 Heatpipe Cooler 92mm  ~ 15,-
> 
> ...



Puh mein Kopf dreht durch 
Wenn es dir nichts ausmacht, nur dann, könntest dann die neuen Links jetzt mit den alten in der Kauf-Liste austauschen und nochmal posten? 
Wäre die Lösung 
Mfg


----------



## Patrickxxx (13. November 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Könntest auch diese Teile nehmen :
> 
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Xigmatek Loki SD963 Heatpipe Cooler 92mm  ~ 15,-
> 
> ...



Puh mein Kopf dreht durch 
Wenn es dir nichts ausmacht, nur dann, könntest dann die neuen Links jetzt mit den alten in der Kauf-Liste austauschen und nochmal posten? 
Wäre die Lösung 
Mfg


----------



## Patrickxxx (13. November 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> Hmm wenn da kein genauer Termin ist kann's schonmal dauern. Wie lange, keine Ahnung.



Keine ahnung evtl. erfahrung?  
mfg


----------



## Rosigatton (13. November 2012)

Moment
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s  ~ 64,-

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/arti...70&agid=669&pvid=4mwnoevhf_h9g6jzwb&ref=13&lb  ~ 15,-

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9  ~ 35,-

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/arti...1&agid=1989&pvid=4mokyxb65_h9g6jzwb&ref=13&lb  ~ 6,-

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/S-ATA...chwarz.article  ~ 18,-

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/arti...8&agid=1617&pvid=4nbud4016_h9g6jzwb&ref=13&lb  ~ 166,-

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower USB 3.0 black, ohne Netzteil  ~ 50,-

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/DDR3/58054/ASRock+H77+Pro4+MVP%2C+Sockel+1155%2C+ATX.article  ~ 80,-

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E9-450W 80+Gold  ~ 68,-

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950, 3GB GDDR5, PCI-Express  ~ 274,-​


----------



## Patrickxxx (13. November 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Moment​


 
DANKEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!  
Tut mir Leid das ich so viel Arbeit mache 
Und mit dem i5 Pack da gibts keine Komplikationen, oder?  Wegen Lieferzeit über 7 Tage und der Rest wäre sofort da. D.h sie bauen ihn zusammen und müssen dann 7 Tage warten bis sie das dann einbauen können oder? Nicht das die mir das dann unvollständig schicken und dann nachschicken 
Sorry das ich so viel frage aber wäre schade das komplette Ersparte für halbe dinge auf den Kopp' zu klopfen 
Mfg


----------



## Rosigatton (13. November 2012)

Dann nimmst Du den 3450. Wirst keinen Unterschied spüren. Auf Seite 9 sind unten die Links. Die verschicken nur den kompletten PC.


----------



## target2804 (13. November 2012)

wenn du zusammenbau wählst, warten die logischerweise bis alles da ist und bauen zusammen. dann bekommst du den ganzen pc geschcikt.


----------



## Patrickxxx (13. November 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Dann nimmst Du den 3450. Wirst keinen Unterschied spüren. Auf Seite 9 sind unten die Links. Die verschicken nur den kompletten PC.


 


target2804 schrieb:


> wenn du zusammenbau wählst, warten die logischerweise bis alles da ist und bauen zusammen. dann bekommst du den ganzen pc geschcikt.



Ok gut Jungs, langsam neiden sich meine Fragen dem Ende zu 
Ich bin euch so dankbar das ihr dem Stand haltet 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Scythe Slip Stream 120 mm Lüfter, 800rpm
Sieht Japanisch aus. Ich muss mir da keine Sorge machen das das Produkt mal plötzlich nicht mehr will, oder 
Ich bestell den dann exakt so, ich dank euch für alles, echt  
Mfg


----------



## Rosigatton (13. November 2012)

Die Scythe Slipstream Lüfter gehören zu den leisesten . Kannst Du so bestellen .


----------



## Patrickxxx (13. November 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Die Scythe Slipstream Lüfter gehören zu den leisesten . Kannst Du so bestellen .


 
Alles klar cool  
Dann bestell ich das exakt so  Ist auch alles auf der Liste vorhanden? 



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Moment
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s  ~ 64,-
> 
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Xigmatek Loki SD963 Heatpipe Cooler 92mm  ~ 15,-
> ...


 

Ist die wichtigste entscheidung für mich in den nächsten 5 Jahren hehe 
Mfg


----------



## Rosigatton (13. November 2012)

Ist alles vorhanden und vom allerbesten  .


----------



## Patrickxxx (13. November 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Ist alles vorhanden und vom allerbesten  .


 
Super klasse, Vielen vielen vielen vielen vielen vielen vielen vielen vielen vielen vielen vielen vielen vielen vielen vielen vielen vielen vielen vielen vielen vielen vielen vielen Dank!!!!! 
Also ich bestell das dann in den nächsten Tagen-----ooooder auch Wochen! 
Also vielen vielen dank der Threat bleibt doch trotzdem da, oder? Sonst finde ich die Links nicht mehr 
Also danke dir und target2804 NOCHMAL! Ohne euch hätte ich das nicht geschafft und hätte evtl einen schlechten gekauft!
Also, DANKE!


----------



## Patrickxxx (13. November 2012)

Und ich wünsch euch ne gute nacht ich geh jetzt auch knacken 
Mfg


----------



## Rosigatton (13. November 2012)

Mach Dir ein Lesezeichen für den Thread. Melde Dich nochmal wenn Du bestellen willst, dann gehen wir das nochmal durch, ob alles verfügbar ist etc.

Gute Nacht .


----------



## target2804 (13. November 2012)

Gn8  Helfe gern^^


----------



## Patrickxxx (13. November 2012)

Hey Ho leutchen 
Der Azubi meinte heute der PC könnte länger halten.
Falls er recht hat, warum? 
Er sollte schon 5-8 Jahre halten 
Klingt viel aber ein neuer PC muss auch ned immer sein 
Mfg 

Edit: Er fragt auch, warum man nicht http://www2.hardwareversand.de/Sockel+1155/63549/Intel+Core+i5-3570+Box,+LGA1155.article reinsetzen könnte 
mfg


----------



## Rosigatton (14. November 2012)

Soll der Azubi sich mal selbst melden, hier im Forum.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (14. November 2012)

Weil man die paar hundert MHz des 3570 nicht Merkt


----------



## Patrickxxx (25. November 2012)

Also ich meld mich auch mal wieder ich bestelle ihn dann voraussichtlich am 16.Dez 
Dann bekomm ich die Codes für die Spiele noch nicht wahr? 
Sind das dann eigentlich Codes für Steam oder wie? 
Wäre happy wenn ihr die Teile plus minus am 16. Dez auf verfügbarkeit überprüft habt / auf Preisleistung (ob es schon was besseres gibt) ! 
Dankeschön !! 
Mfg


----------



## Patrickxxx (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich wäre bereit zum Bestellen.
Könntet ihr bitte nochmal die Liste durchgehen?
Würde mich freuen 
Wie gesagt: 800 € max. - Bitte schaut, ob Preis-Leistungsverhältnis nicht besser geworden ist von Leistung her wäre echt nett 
Mfg


----------



## Threshold (18. Dezember 2012)

Was für eine Liste?


----------



## Patrickxxx (18. Dezember 2012)

Paar seiten weiter vorne gibts da eine


----------



## Threshold (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich weiß nicht wie man zurück blättern und sucht.  
Poste mal die aktuelle.


----------



## Ratracer008 (18. Dezember 2012)

Treshold lässt wieder mal den TE die Arbeit machen


----------



## Patrickxxx (18. Dezember 2012)

Unten rechts gibts so seitenzahlen oder du tust oben im Http ganz hinten die 12 auf ne 9 umstellen, dann ganz untem im Fred 
Mfg


----------



## Ratracer008 (18. Dezember 2012)

Es gibt auch eine Sufu, die dem TE erleichtert Einträge des Blogs zu suchen


----------



## Patrickxxx (18. Dezember 2012)

Ja eben  Würde mich freuen wenn mir die dir mir darmals geholfen haben (Rosigatto, Target (oder so)) mir nochmal unter die arme kurz vor dem Ziel greifen könnten 
Würd' mich freuen  
Mfg


----------



## KaiTorben (18. Dezember 2012)

Patrickxxx schrieb:


> Unten rechts gibts so seitenzahlen oder du tust oben im Http ganz hinten die 12 auf ne 9 umstellen, dann ganz untem im Fred
> Mfg



Der thread hst nur 8 Seiten 
Poste die bitte einfach nochmal


----------



## Softy (18. Dezember 2012)

Jop, poste mal die aktuelle Zusammenstellung. Für's Feintuning


----------



## Patrickxxx (18. Dezember 2012)

Warum steht bei mir dran das Rosigatto gesperrt ist?! Wasch da los?! 


KaiTorben schrieb:


> Der thread hst nur 8 Seiten
> Poste die bitte einfach nochmal


 
Hää? bei mir hat der Fred 12 Seiten? Warum könn ihr die Seiten/ Links denn nicht finden? Komisch...Ok ich mach mir die arbeit moment 
mfg


----------



## Patrickxxx (18. Dezember 2012)

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Xigmatek Loki SD963 Heatpipe Cooler 92mm
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Scythe Slip Stream 120 mm Lüfter, 800rpm
http://lb.hardwareversand.de/S-ATA/67446/Samsung+SH-224BB+bare+schwarz.article
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-3450 Box, LGA1155
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower USB 3.0 black, ohne Netzteil
http://lb.hardwareversand.de/DDR3/58054/ASRock+H77+Pro4+MVP,+Sockel+1155,+ATX.article
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E9-450W 80+Gold
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950, 3GB GDDR5, PCI-Express


----------



## KaiTorben (18. Dezember 2012)

Patrickxxx schrieb:


> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Xigmatek Loki SD963 Heatpipe Cooler 92mm
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Scythe Slip Stream 120 mm Lüfter, 800rpm
> ...



Sieht gut aus, als CPU-Kühler ist der EKL Sella auch ganz gut 
Ansonsten 
Edit sagt: ich bin mit dem handy drin, vlt sind da mehr posts pro seite


----------



## Patrickxxx (18. Dezember 2012)

Ok gut danke 
So ne dumme frage nebenbei: Warum sind da eigentlich 3...Ich nenn's mal Venilatoren drinne ? 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Xigmatek Loki SD963 Heatpipe Cooler 92mm
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Scythe Slip Stream 120 mm Lüfter, 800rpm
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E9-450W 80+Gold

Was hat das zu bedeuten?  Möchte mich ja auch weiterbilden hier  Und auskennn tu ich mich damit nicht 
Mfg


----------



## Softy (18. Dezember 2012)

Der i5-3470 ist mittlerweile nicht mehr teurer, daher den nehmen: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-3470 Box, LGA1155

Samsung Laufwerke fallen gern mal auseinander, wenn man sie schief anschaut, daher --> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG GH24NS bare schwarz

Rest:


----------



## KaiTorben (18. Dezember 2012)

OT: Ich seh's auch grade, waum ist rosi gesperrt?


----------



## Patrickxxx (18. Dezember 2012)

Das heißt das ist jetzt die Vollständige einkaufsliste? 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Xigmatek Loki SD963 Heatpipe Cooler 92mm
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Scythe Slip Stream 120 mm Lüfter, 800rpm
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower USB 3.0 black, ohne Netzteil
http://lb.hardwareversand.de/DDR3/58054/ASRock+H77+Pro4+MVP,+Sockel+1155,+ATX.article
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E9-450W 80+Gold
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950, 3GB GDDR5, PCI-Express
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-3470 Box, LGA1155
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG GH24NS bare schwarz
Mfg


----------



## Patrickxxx (18. Dezember 2012)

KaiTorben schrieb:


> OT: Ich seh's auch grade, waum ist rosi gesperrt?


 
Gute frage! Hoffe das er zurück kommt. Er war so nett  Ihr natürlich auch!! 
Mfg


----------



## Softy (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde den Kühler nehmen: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 EVO - Intel/AMD

Ansonsten perfekte Zusammenstellung


----------



## Patrickxxx (18. Dezember 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Ich würde den Kühler nehmen: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 EVO - Intel/AMD
> 
> Ansonsten perfekte Zusammenstellung


 
Hey danke 
Mit welchem muss ich den jetzt austauschen? Da sind irgendwie so viele Kühler in der Liste drin, ich bin verwirrt  Mfg


----------



## Ratracer008 (18. Dezember 2012)

Der Boxed reicht bei non-K.


----------



## Softy (18. Dezember 2012)

Patrickxxx schrieb:


> Mit welchem muss ich den jetzt austauschen?



Statt des Xigmatek Loki


----------



## Ratracer008 (18. Dezember 2012)

Der Loki ist rausgeschmissenes Geld, da ist der Boxed gleich gut. DerTX 3 ist seinen Preis aber Wert.


----------



## Patrickxxx (18. Dezember 2012)

Alles klar dankeschön 
Danke euch!!  
Kann ich den dann genau so bestellen ohne komplikationen?


----------



## Softy (18. Dezember 2012)

Ja, kannst Du so bestellen. Willst Du selbst bauen oder zusammenbauen lassen?


----------



## Ratracer008 (18. Dezember 2012)

Bei HWV kostet der Zusammenbau nur 20€.


----------



## Patrickxxx (18. Dezember 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Ja, kannst Du so bestellen. Willst Du selbst bauen oder zusammenbauen lassen?



Hab' keine ahnung von dem Zeug!  Zusammenbauen lassen!


----------



## Softy (18. Dezember 2012)

Oder Du schaust hier mal, ob jemand aus Deiner Nähe dabei ist: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html


----------



## Ratracer008 (18. Dezember 2012)

Bei HWV: http://lb.hardwareversand.de/Service/746/Rechner+-+Zusammenbau.article


----------



## Patrickxxx (18. Dezember 2012)

Ratracer008 schrieb:


> Bei HWV: http://lb.hardwareversand.de/Service/746/Rechner+-+Zusammenbau.article


Perfekt! Da lass' ich's machen 



Softy schrieb:


> Oder Du schaust hier mal, ob jemand aus Deiner Nähe dabei ist: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html


 
Da gibt's leider niemanden in der nähe von Ulm soweit ich es gesehen habe 
Mfg


----------



## Patrickxxx (18. Dezember 2012)

Ist der Lüfter auch gut? Der wird mir von jeglichen Kollegen empfohlen 
http://lb.hardwareversand.de/Intel+AMD/25993/Arctic+Freezer+xtreme+Rev+2.0,+alle+Sockel.article
Mfg


----------



## Patrickxxx (18. Dezember 2012)

http://lb.hardwareversand.de/Intel+AMD/25993/Arctic+Freezer+xtreme+Rev+2.0,+alle+Sockel.article
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Scythe Slip Stream 120 mm Lüfter, 800rpm
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower USB 3.0 black, ohne Netzteil
http://lb.hardwareversand.de/DDR3/58054/ASRock+H77+Pro4+MVP,+Sockel+1155,+ATX.article
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E9-450W 80+Gold
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950, 3GB GDDR5, PCI-Express
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-3470 Box, LGA1155
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG GH24NS bare schwarz
http://lb.hardwareversand.de/Service/746/Rechner+-+Zusammenbau.article

Das wäre er dann  Ist er so perfekt? 
Mfg


----------



## Softy (19. Dezember 2012)

Kühler über 400 Gramm Gewicht werden von hardwareversand.de *nicht* verbaut. Der würde dann getrennt mitgeschickt werden und Du musst ihn selbst einbauen 

Daher würde ich unbedingt beim Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO bleiben.

Schreib als Anmerkung zur Bestellung am besten noch dazu, dass Du den Scythe Slip Stream Lüfter vorne einblasend montiert haben willst.

Dann passt alles


----------



## Patrickxxx (19. Dezember 2012)

Vielen dank, Softy, hätte ich ohne dich ned gewusst 
Btw: Bei der Grafikkarte steht dran: Lieferung ist verspätet, neuer Termin ist angefragt. 
Was bedeutet was für mich? Dauert das arg lang? Gibt es einen ausweg? 
Mfg


----------



## target2804 (19. Dezember 2012)

Wie lang das dauert, weiß wohl keiner von uns.
Ausweg: andere Graka?!?


----------



## Ratracer008 (19. Dezember 2012)

Teilweise sind die schon nach 5 Tagen wieder grün, teils für immer rot...


----------



## Patrickxxx (19. Dezember 2012)

Ach Target, gibts dich auch noch 
Also was wäre jetzt wenn ich den PC genau so bestelle. Schicken mir die dann die Grafikkarte hinterher oder warten die so lang mit dem zusammenbau bis die Grafikkarte da ist? Btw: Ich hab noch nie was online gekauft. Überweist man das Geld schon voher oder erst wenn die Ware lostgeschickt wurde bzw. ankam? Sorry wenn für manche die Frage dumm erscheinen möchte 
Mfg


----------



## Ratracer008 (19. Dezember 2012)

Die warten solange...


----------



## Patrickxxx (20. Dezember 2012)

Ratracer008 schrieb:


> Die waren solange...


 
Au je ;/
Naja hoffendlich kommt die recht schnell rein damit ich endlich durchaus ordentlich zocken kann 
Mfg, PS: Ich bestlle es die nächsten Tage, die Graka nehm ich jetzt trotzdem, wegen Spielepaket


----------



## target2804 (20. Dezember 2012)

Du musst per Vorkasse zahlen. Oder Paypal.


----------



## Patrickxxx (22. Dezember 2012)

Hey leute,
es ist fast soweit! 
Brauch nur ne kleine rückmeldung ob das jetzt so stimmt 
mfg


----------



## Softy (22. Dezember 2012)

Sieht sehr gut aus 

Board würde auch dieses hier ausreichen: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock B75 Pro3, Sockel 1155, ATX


----------



## Legacyy (22. Dezember 2012)

Sieht gut aus 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (22. Dezember 2012)

Ratracer008 schrieb:


> @Legacy: Toller Smilie


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patrickxxx (22. Dezember 2012)

Alles klar dankeschön leute!! 
Bei "Beschreibung hinzufügen" was soll ich da reinschreiben? Ein Kollege hat irgendwann letzens gelabert irgendwas mit Lüfter vorne oder so 
Soll in die kleine Box da etwas hinein? 
Mfg


----------



## Ratracer008 (22. Dezember 2012)

Muss mir Smileys - Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME auch mal durchlesen... 

€DIT: Hab die die nicht gefunden...


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (22. Dezember 2012)

Ja, das kannst du zum Beispiel da hinein schreiben. Nicht dass die den Lüfter gar nicht oder werweißwo hin montieren. 
Genau dafür ist das Kommentarfeld gedacht


----------



## Patrickxxx (22. Dezember 2012)

Also soll ich da jetzt hineinschreiben: Lüfter vorne montieren? 

Btw: Wie läuft das eigentlich bei der Nachnahme ab? Der Paketdienst kommt und dem geb ich dann das Bargeld oder wie? 
Mfg


----------



## Softy (22. Dezember 2012)

Ja, Du schreibst halt "Bitte den Scythe Lüfter vorne einblasend einbauen."

Bei Nachnahme musst Du das Bargeld dem Paketboten geben, dann gibt er Dir das Paket.


----------



## Ratracer008 (22. Dezember 2012)

Wir freuen uns auf Bilder von fertigen PC


----------



## Threshold (22. Dezember 2012)

Du kannst beim Paket Boten auch mit EC Karte bezahlen.


----------



## Patrickxxx (22. Dezember 2012)

Alles klar danke 
Soll ich da sonst irgendwas reinschreiben oder passt das dann so ? 
Mfg  
Und danke für die Info mit dem Paketbote, das ist ja eine gute Alternative hehe


----------



## Ratracer008 (22. Dezember 2012)

Mehr nicht, sonst brauchen die nur länger


----------



## Softy (22. Dezember 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst beim Paket Boten auch mit EC Karte bezahlen.



Darauf würde ich mich nicht verlassen. Iirc geht das nicht bei allen Lieferdiensten. Nur Bares ist Wahres


----------



## Ratracer008 (22. Dezember 2012)

Wer bezahlt den Paketboten mit EC? 

Gehen Beträge unter 10€ überhaupt?


----------



## Threshold (22. Dezember 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Darauf würde ich mich nicht verlassen. Iirc geht das nicht bei allen Lieferdiensten. Nur Bares ist Wahres


 
Also bei DHL oder UPS geht das.
Ich weiß ja nicht welche dubiosen Dienste du so nutzt.


----------



## Softy (22. Dezember 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht welche dubiosen Dienste du so nutzt.



BUP, also Beate Uhse Paketservice


----------



## Threshold (22. Dezember 2012)

Das kenne ich. Da bestellt meine Frau auch häufiger.


----------



## Ratracer008 (22. Dezember 2012)

€DIT: Hab geschaut was das ist und gebe jetzt mal kein Kommentar


----------



## Patrickxxx (27. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Leute!
Hatte die letzen Tage ganz auf einmal kein Internet mehr...
Irgendwas hat in meinem Dorf nicht gestimmt...
In der Zeit konnte ich den PC nicht Bestellen..
Aber JETZ! ist es soweit 
Ich bräuchte allerdings nochmal die Rückmeldung von EUCH 
Also hier zum PC: (oder irgendwo?
Und als Beschreibung soll ich dazuschreiben: "Bitte den Scythe Lüfter vorne einblasend einbauen."
[Frage nebenbei: Ist es überhaupt möglich den Lüfter vorne Einzubauen wegen dem Tower?] 
Und das wars???? 
Mfg 

EDIT: Könntet ihr bitte auch noch mal überprüfen ob das alles zusammen passt? Mein Vater würde mit Kreuzigen wenn der nicht funktionieren würde weil er mir das Geld vorlegen "musste"  MFG


----------



## Softy (27. Dezember 2012)

Die Zusammenstellung sieht gut aus 

Wenn Du nicht über 7 Tage warten willst:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E9-400W 80+Gold
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sapphire Radeon HD 7950, 3GB GDDR5, full retail


----------



## Patrickxxx (27. Dezember 2012)

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich es gerade gut das es 7 Tage dauert, weil ich über Silvester in die Berge gehe und jaa..  Aber VIELEN DANK für deine Mühe  Ihr/Du seit echt gut für mich da 
Mfg


----------



## Patrickxxx (27. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe noch eine WICHTIGE! Frage:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte H77-D3H, Intel H77, ATX
Funktioniert das ganze auch mit DEM Motherboard? Wurde von einem Kumpel empfohlen das das besser sein solle 
Vielen dank mfg


----------



## Softy (27. Dezember 2012)

Das kannst Du auch nehmen


----------



## Patrickxxx (27. Dezember 2012)

Super danke! 
Wo wir schon dabei sind 
http://lb.hardwareversand.de/1333+L...t+Kingston+HyperX+blu++PC3-10667U+CL9.article
Geht der Ram auch (Kollege voll drin: JAAAA lebenslange Garantie ein MUSS!) 
Ist das kompatibel ?
Mfg  und sorry für die ganze gefrage 


EDIT : Und das Netzteil http://lb.hardwareversand.de/400+-+500+Watt/72340/Seasonic+G-450,+450+Watt,+80PLUS+Gold.article....
Der rastet aus  Mfg


----------



## minicoopers (27. Dezember 2012)

Bei dem Netzteil würde ich eher das von Softy vorgeschlagene nehmen. 
Der Ram würde auch passen. Du könntest auch diesen hier nehmen Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Patrickxxx (27. Dezember 2012)

<21:41:37> "InSahNe303": Kühler CPU --> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 EVO - Intel/AMD
<21:41:43> "InSahNe303": Festplatte --> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s
<21:41:47> "InSahNe303": RAM --> http://lb.hardwareversand.de/1333+L...t+Kingston+HyperX+blu++PC3-10667U+CL9.article
<21:41:59> "InSahNe303": Lüfter in der Front --> Als zusätzlicher Frontlüfter verbauen --> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Scythe Slip Stream 120 mm Lüfter, 800rpm
<21:42:03> "InSahNe303": Gehäuse --> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower USB 3.0 black, ohne Netzteil
<21:42:07> "InSahNe303":**Richtig MB --> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte H77-D3H, Intel H77, ATX
<21:42:18> "InSahNe303": Grafikkarte --> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950, 3GB GDDR5, PCI-Express
<21:42:22> "InSahNe303": CPU --> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-3470 Box, LGA1155
<21:42:26> "InSahNe303": CD Laufwerk --> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG GH24NS bare schwarz
<21:42:31> "InSahNe303": Netzteil --> http://lb.hardwareversand.de/400+-+500+Watt/72340/Seasonic+G-450,+450+Watt,+80PLUS+Gold.article
<21:42:36> "InSahNe303": Bildschirm-Adapter --> http://lb.hardwareversand.de/DVI/57904/Good+Connections+Adapter+VGA+an+DVI+24+5+Stecker.article

Also sorry für das ganze Doppelgeposte: Das ist der Kollege der das meinte 
Der meint der wäre SO perfekt 
Bitte schaut mal darüber 
Mfg


----------



## minicoopers (27. Dezember 2012)

Wie gesagt beim Netzteil würde ich eher das von Softy nehmen 
Aber sonst sieht es nciht schlecht aus


----------



## Softy (27. Dezember 2012)

Der Corsair Vengeance LP RAM hat auch lebenslange Garantie und ist (minimal) schneller. Daher würde ich den nehmen.

Das Seasonic G ist auch gut, das be Quiet! ist aber leiser unter Last.


----------



## Patrickxxx (27. Dezember 2012)

Ok danke 
Ich hab leider den Überblick verloren....
Soll ich da jetzt was verändern oder nicht D
Mfg


----------



## target2804 (27. Dezember 2012)

Patrickxxx schrieb:


> Ok danke
> Ich hab leider den Überblick verloren....
> Soll ich da jetzt was verändern oder nicht D
> Mfg



Ich Finds gut. Achte bei der Festplatte von Seagate allerdings darauf dass es die 7200.14 ist und nicht die 7200.12


----------



## minicoopers (27. Dezember 2012)

Sieht gut aus


----------



## Softy (27. Dezember 2012)

Die Zusammenstellung wird nicht besser, wenn Du sie öfter postest  Die ist schon sehr gut


----------



## Patrickxxx (27. Dezember 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> Ich Finds gut. Achte bei der Festplatte von Seagate allerdings darauf dass es die 7200.14 ist und nicht die 7200.12



Was bedeutet das für mich ? 



Softy schrieb:


> Die Zusammenstellung wird nicht besser, wenn Du sie öfter postest  Die ist schon sehr gut



Ja sorry ich werd nur wirklich Gekreuzigt von meinem Dad wenn da was nicht stimmt 
Also danke 
Mfg


----------



## target2804 (27. Dezember 2012)

Patrickxxx schrieb:


> Was bedeutet das für mich ?
> 
> Ja sorry ich werd nur wirklich Gekreuzigt von meinem Dad wenn da was nicht stimmt
> Also danke
> Mfg



Das bedeutet dass du beim auswählen der hdd die Version 7200.14 in den warenkorb legst. Denn mir ist anhand des von dir geposteten Screenshots nicht ersichtlich welche Version der Platte das ist, denn es steht nur 7200 da. Im direktlink kann man aber anhand der produktdetails die Version entnehmen.


----------



## Patrickxxx (28. Dezember 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> Das bedeutet dass du beim auswählen der hdd die Version 7200.14 in den warenkorb legst. Denn mir ist anhand des von dir geposteten Screenshots nicht ersichtlich welche Version der Platte das ist, denn es steht nur 7200 da. Im direktlink kann man aber anhand der produktdetails die Version entnehmen.


 
Macht das einen unterschied das etwas nicht funktioniert? 
Mfg


----------



## Rosigatton (28. Dezember 2012)

Nö. Funktioniert alles. Nur, die 7200.12 ist laut, die 7200.14 ist leise .


----------



## Patrickxxx (28. Dezember 2012)

Hey Rosi auch mal wieder da ? 
Soo, jetzt kurz vor dem bestellen hab ich schon irgendwie angst noch etwas vergessen zu haben 
Und aus der Angst kommt dann auch noch Google + "Hardwareversand vertrauenswürdig" und bam! mehrere Schläge im Gesichtbereich ..
Ich stell mich an, ich weiß, aber habt ihr da schon nen ganzen pc bestellt und alles war gut? 

Und jetzt les' ich da auch noch das Hardwareversand gar nicht beim Never Settle mitmacht? Stimmt das? 
Mfg


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. Dezember 2012)

Wie ? HWV macht nicht bei Never Settle mit ? Woher hast du dieses Gerücht denn ? Könntest du vielleicht einen Link von der Seite Posten ? 
Und: HWV ist vertrauenswürdig !


----------



## Patrickxxx (28. Dezember 2012)

AMD NEVER SETTLE GAME BUNDLE - Farcry3, Hitman, Sleeping Dogs, Medal of Honor

Das fette zeichen von Hardwareversand.de .....
Komisch oder :S
Mfg


----------



## type_o (28. Dezember 2012)

HWV ist schon vertrauenswürdig! 
Oft liest man nur negatives, weil die positiven Käufer mit Ihren PC's beschäftigt sind und nix schreiben! 
Leider nehmen die nicht mehr am ' Never Settle' teil, gibts glaub ich nur noch beim KÄSEKÖNIG?! 
Upps, doch vertan! 
Aber egal, kannst so bestellen und wirst glücklich damit. 

MfG type_o


----------



## Patrickxxx (28. Dezember 2012)

Ach so ist das, dankeschön für die rückmeldung 
Und weil so viele auf mich eingeredet haben hab ich die befürchtung das ich statt dem ASRock MB das Gigabyte MB nehmen sollte, oder wie seht ihr das ?? 
Und Rosi, bitte verlink mir mal den 7200.14, danke 
Mfg


----------



## Rosigatton (28. Dezember 2012)

Jau, kann Dir bei dem teuersten Versand auch passieren, das was kaputt ankommt. Sind aber Ausnahmen. Ist so wie Type-o-negative und ich888 schreiben : HWV ist vertrauenswürdig .

War 1 Woche gesperrt , war ein pöhser Pursche . (Das Leben des Brian - falls noch nicht gesehen, Muskelrelaxans bereithalten, sonst hat man tagelang Schmerzen in den Lachmuskeln )

Link : http://lb.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=53882&agid=1342&pvid=4n9mg9911_hb8hdbwh&ref=13

Wegen dem MB, schmeiss ne Münze. Ich bin Gigabyte Fanboy, mit dem Asrock machst Du mit Sicherheit auch nix verkehrt.


----------



## type_o (28. Dezember 2012)

Du wirst so nie fertig! 
Wenn Dein Vater heut ein Auto kauft und Übermorgen sagt der Hersteller: Hier unser neustes Model: XYZ! 
meinst nicht auch der ärgert sich darüber, so einen alten Schinken noch gekauft zu haben? 
So ist das Leben! 
Belass es bim AsrockMB und gut ist! 

MfG type_o


----------



## Patrickxxx (28. Dezember 2012)

Ist das nicht genau die gleiche FP? irgendwie kein unterschied erkennbar  Vielleicht Links vertauscht oder ist das wirklich so Krass identisch? 
Achso du Pöhser Pursche (Ja, einer meiner Lieblingsfilme  )
Wie stehst du denn zum Motherboard Thema? 
Mfg


----------



## Patrickxxx (28. Dezember 2012)

type_o schrieb:


> Du wirst so nie fertig!
> Wenn Dein Vater heut ein Auto kauft und Übermorgen sagt der Hersteller: Hier unser neustes Model: XYZ!
> meinst nicht auch der ärgert sich darüber, so einen alten Schinken noch gekauft zu haben?
> So ist das Leben!
> ...



Sorry ich bin so ein kleener Perfektionist, ich möchte das perfekte da raus holen für langen spaß 
Und weil ich so wenig ahnung vom zusammenbauen hab, hab ich angst das da drinne was abbrennt oder so  Deswegen möchte ich gern die perfekten teile, weil der gute Kollege mir angst gemacht hat damit, toll, nicht wahr ? 
Mfg


----------



## type_o (28. Dezember 2012)

Wenn's brennen soll, dann nimm ein LC-Power NT!!!  
Da geht nix kaputt! Heutzutage ist allgemein die Qualli angestiegen. 

MfG type_o


----------



## Rosigatton (28. Dezember 2012)

Die 7200.12 ist laut, die 7200.14 ist leise.

Zum MB Thema sollte ich mich geschlossen halten, weil unqualifiziert. Mit OC Gigabyte, ohne OC Asrock. Meine alten Argumente : Die 7er Asrock Boards sind etwas schmaler als "normales" ATX-Format und die Spawas werden recht warm/heiss. Das werden/haben die Gigabyte nicht  Alles völlig vernachlässigbar. Gibt hier jede Menge sehr zufriedene Kumpels, welche ihren 3570K auf 4,5 GHz am rennen haben. Mit nem Asrock Board und guten Temps .

Vielleicht noch ein kleiner Tip : Das Asrock Z77 Extreme 6 ist der absolute P/L Knaller. Wahrscheinlich brauchst Du die luxuriöse Ausstattung gar nicht, aber, ab dem Modell wieder sehr gute Bauteile, lauwarme Spawas und korrekte ATX-Maße.


----------



## Patrickxxx (28. Dezember 2012)

Wie kann man bitte bei HWV Waren aus dem Warenkorb entfernen 
Und Rosi soweit ich das sehe benutzt du auch ne Gigabyte  Das mit dem MB wäre meine letze Entscheidung bevor ich den bestelle .. 
Mfg


----------



## type_o (28. Dezember 2012)

Das AR Z77 E6 hat aber auch seinen Preis im Vergleich zum *Z77X-UD3H ! Kaufen! Oder Sparen! *Es ist Deine Entscheidung. 

MfG type_o*
*


----------



## Patrickxxx (28. Dezember 2012)

GIGABYTE hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte H77-D3H, Intel H77, ATX


ASROCK hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, Sockel 1155, ATX

Diesen Konflikt meine ich 
Welche der beiden ist besser? Eins hat mehrere USB andere mehr SATA (oder so)
Was ist denn da jetzt besser? 
Mfg


----------



## Rosigatton (28. Dezember 2012)

Das Teil markieren und löschen/entfernen wäre meine Idee .

Wie schon geschrieben, ich bin halt etwas Gigabyte Fan. Gucke Dir die Boards an und kaufe das, mit der Ausstattung die Du brauchst und dem besten P/L Verhältnis. Oder lasse das Aussehen entscheiden. Das Auge ist immer mit . Oder Softys Methode : Die Butterseite von einer Brotstulle. Oder die Münze : Kopf = Gigabyte, Zahl = Asrock, wenn die Münze auf dem Rand stehen bleibt, ein 2011er Asus  .

Ich denke, das Asrock H77 ist eine sehr gute Wahl. Das Gigabyte auch keine schlechte .

Die Wahl kann Dir keiner abnehmen. Ebenso beim Gehäuse etc.... Machst mit keiner was verkehrt.


----------



## type_o (28. Dezember 2012)

Der Vergleich geht ganz leicht zu gunsten des: *Z77X-UD3H ! 
*Aber Entscheiden mußt DU!* 
*


----------



## Patrickxxx (28. Dezember 2012)

Ich denke das Gigabyte ist besser wegen mehr USB und wofür braucht man so viel SATA?

Obwohl....Wofür brauch ich so viele USB??? Dann doch lieber mehr SATA...



Oooooooh Mensch!! 
Mfg


----------



## type_o (28. Dezember 2012)

Die Qual der Wahl! 
Entscheidet doch was wichtiger ist! 
SATA oder USB? 
UND da is noch die OPTIK des MB, wenn das Case ein Fenster hat und das mit den Farben passen soll!  

Nicht so einfach, aber mach Nägel mit Köpfen und die Qual hat ein Ende! 

MfG type_o


----------



## biohaufen (28. Dezember 2012)

Hey ruhig DD Ich würde das AsRock nehmen  Die Mischen momentan gut mit


----------



## Rosigatton (28. Dezember 2012)

Ich brauche eigentlich nur 2 SATA. 1 x SSD und 1 x HDD. Habe zwar noch nen DVD-Brenner, den könnte/sollte man ruhig mal auf extern auslagern (so oft, wie man den braucht ). USB brauche ich auch nicht sooo viele. Dafür gibt´s auch billige Hubs. Wird sowieso alles immer schneller und kleiner, also, mach Dir keinen Kopp . (Nur ich werde immer langsamer und kleiner ).


----------



## Patrickxxx (28. Dezember 2012)

Ich bekomms nicht hin 
Meinst du so Rosi oder DDDDDDDDDDDDDD
Ich denke ich werde die Gigabyte nehmen...Einfach nur weil das ne bessere Marke ist  Keine ahnung...Wird schon passen  Ich würds jetzt ja Bestellen wenn ich die Sache mit dem Warenkorb hinbekommen würde 
Mfg


----------



## Patrickxxx (28. Dezember 2012)

biohaufen schrieb:


> Hey ruhig DD Ich würde das AsRock nehmen  Die Mischen momentan gut mit



Du machst mich fertig, jetzt war ich gerade so entschlossen und Zack! 
Och herr je mi ne 
Mfg


----------



## Rosigatton (28. Dezember 2012)

Das sieht sehr gut aus . Wird ein klasse Teilchen.


----------



## biohaufen (28. Dezember 2012)

Um Sachen aus den Warenkorb zu entfernen musst du die "1" durch eine "0" ersetzten und dann unten auf Aktualisieren.

Die Gigabyte Mainboard´s (70er Chipsätze) sollen teilweise ziemlich verbuggt sein.


----------



## type_o (28. Dezember 2012)

Drück einfach den Bestellbutton! 
Du hast ein gutes Case, da wird das MB nicht SO warm. 
Asrock und Gigabyte sind gleichwertig!


----------



## Rosigatton (28. Dezember 2012)

Bin selbst ein klitzekleiner Pedant. Aber mal im Ernst, die Basis ist absolut Sahne, egal, welches Board Du nimmst .


----------



## biohaufen (28. Dezember 2012)

Ja, sind sie schon  Habe ja selber ein Gigabyte. Nur das BIOS/UEFI ist bei den AsRock Mainboards schneller  Die sind echt rasend schnell --> Windows 8 Fast Boot Comparison, ASRock Wins!!! - YouTube


----------



## Patrickxxx (28. Dezember 2012)

Hah, ok, wisst ihr was, ASROCK ist gekauft 
Jetzt noch zur FP(Hab ich noch nicht gewechselt  )
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s
Ist das die leise version? Ich kann da nirgends ne Version-Nummer finden 
Mfg


----------



## biohaufen (28. Dezember 2012)

Ja, das ist die 7200.14 
Wenn der PC richtig leise sein soll, würde ich noch einen Alpenföhn Sella hinzufügen. Im UEFI bei Fan Control dann auf "Level 1" stellen.


----------



## type_o (28. Dezember 2012)

Bestellen und KEINEN KOPF mehr machen!!! 
Du hast einen sehr guten Warenkorb! 
Man, ich wäre froh wenn das meine wäre! Schon so oft verbaut, aber nie bei mir selbst  

GN8 type_o


----------



## Patrickxxx (28. Dezember 2012)

Hey cool, dankeschön 
Wo kann man die Versionsnummer sehen btw? 
Und danke für das Lob, geb ich alles zurück an die Community hier die mir den erst mal gebaut hat 
Mfg


----------



## biohaufen (28. Dezember 2012)

@type_o : So sieht´s aus  Bei mir auch 

@ Patrickxxx: Die 7200.14 hat 64MB Cache, die 7200.12 nur 32MB


----------



## Rosigatton (28. Dezember 2012)

Dito .

Hier steht die Versionsnummer : Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Von da aus zu HWV .


----------



## Patrickxxx (28. Dezember 2012)

Ach so, cool danke 
Jetzt mal noch so ne kleine wichtige nebensache.. 
Ich ziehe am 7.1 um 
Meint ihr bis dahin ist der PC da  ? 
Mfg


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. Dezember 2012)

Bis dahin ist der denke ich mal da. Wenn nicht, du hast bestimmt Nachbarn. Frag ob es okay ist dass du die Bestellung zu ihnen schicken lässt 
Das wird schon


----------



## Rosigatton (28. Dezember 2012)

Wenn Du jetzt die Bestellung abschickst, werden die wohl kaum vor dem 2.1.2013 anfangen. Keine Ahnung. Könnte sich schon überschneiden, mit dem Umzug. Am besten klärst Du das einfach mit HWV. Damit alle Bescheid wissen .


----------



## Patrickxxx (28. Dezember 2012)

SO!
Bestellt! Sogar mit Trusted Shops Versicherung für 3€ mehr, verringert meine Angst 
So, wie kläre ich das jetzt mit HWV ab? Kann ich das jetzt noch nachträglich geschehen lassen? Ansonsten bleib ich einfach so lange hier im alten Haus sitzen bis der kommt !  Könnte Ruhig werden...Hm... 
Mfg


----------



## Rosigatton (28. Dezember 2012)

Telefonisch oder per Mail wäre mein Vorschlag. Wenn die Teile alle lieferbar sind, bauen die das Teil auch sehr schnell zusammen und schicken es los.


----------



## Patrickxxx (2. Januar 2013)

So hi!
Zurück aus dem "Urlaub" und ja 
Hab grad mal nachgeschaut, noch keine Mail das sie es losgeschickt haben oder so 
Und dann ist mir bedauerlicherweise auch noch das da vor die Nase gekommen:
_Lieferung ist verspätet, neuer Termin ist angefragt._ Bei der Grafikkarte.
Na super 
Ich hoffe das dauert nicht all zu lange, zieh' ja bald um (*Am 7.1!*) und falls sie es bis Freitag oder Samstag , evtl auch Montag noch nicht geschafft haben muss ich wohl da mal anrufen.
Oder gibts da eine Alternative? Ich kann ja die Bestellung noch ein wenig Konfigurieren, und die Teile die länger brauchen austauschen.
Aber ich weiß nicht was Sache ist 
Hier nochmal MEINE Bestellten Teile:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 EVO - Intel/AMD


hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9


hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Scythe Slip Stream 120 mm Lüfter, 800rpm


hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower USB 3.0 black, ohne Netzteil


hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, Sockel 1155, ATX


hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E9-450W 80+Gold


hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950, 3GB GDDR5, PCI-Express


hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-3470 Box, LGA1155


hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG GH24NS bare schwarz


hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s


hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Rechner - Zusammenbau

Da sieht man ja was lange braucht.
Also schon mal Danke im Voraus für Vorschläge 
Mfg


----------



## KaiTorben (2. Januar 2013)

Anstelle desTX3 kannst du den Alpenföhn Sell nehmen
Anstelle des ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP das B75 Pro3
Und Als GraKa vlt diese, da weiß ich aber nicht ob die gut ist; etwas teurer ist die, die ist auch gut; diese ist noch besser, aber auch noch ein wenig teuerer


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (2. Januar 2013)

Ich würde auf keinen Fall eine Karte mit Boost nehmen, denn dadurch wird die Karte lauter und heißer 
Die Asus DCII ist gut, die kann man nehmen. Oder jene, die ist auch gut: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sapphire Radeon HD 7950, 3GB GDDR5, full retail


----------



## KaiTorben (2. Januar 2013)

ja, ich meinte auch die, die du verlinkt hast


----------



## Patrickxxx (2. Januar 2013)

Gerad eeine SMS von Hardwareversand gekriegt.
http://lb.hardwareversand.de/3072+MB/55042/Gigabyte+Radeon+HD+7950,+3GB+GDDR5,+PCI-Express.article VERFÜGBAR! 
Ich sehe hoffnung 
Mfg 

Und danke für eure Tipps hätte schon fast da angerufen und dann kam plötzlich die SMS 
Mfg


----------



## Patrickxxx (2. Januar 2013)

Mal so ne frage nebenbei.
Wenn ich den *z.B* Kühler am 28.12 bestellt hab, haben die den dann auch am 28.12 bestellt oder haben die da nicht gearbeitet?
Denn falls ich das tauschen möchte wäre nutzlos wenn die die Teile schon bestellt haben^^ 
Mfg


----------



## Softy (2. Januar 2013)

Patrickxxx schrieb:


> Wenn ich den *z.B* Kühler am 28.12 bestellt hab, haben die den dann auch am 28.12 bestellt oder haben die da nicht gearbeitet?
> Denn falls ich das tauschen möchte wäre nutzlos wenn die die Teile schon bestellt haben^^


----------



## target2804 (2. Januar 2013)

Patrickxxx schrieb:


> Mal so ne frage nebenbei.
> Wenn ich den *z.B* Kühler am 28.12 bestellt hab, haben die den dann auch am 28.12 bestellt oder haben die da nicht gearbeitet?
> Denn falls ich das tauschen möchte wäre nutzlos wenn die die Teile schon bestellt haben^^
> Mfg


 die haben die teile wahrscheinlich auf Lager. Ob die da arbeiten, kA. wieso würdest du denn deinen kühler überhaupt tauschen wollen?


----------



## Patrickxxx (2. Januar 2013)

Gute Nachrichten!
Sehr geehrte(r) Herr *BEEEEEP*

die Ware, die Sie am 28.12.2012 um 02:20 Uhr online bei uns bestellt haben, wurde am 02.1.2013 um 18:01 Uhr an die folgende Lieferadresse verschickt:

Herr Patrick *BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP*

Die Lieferung besteht aus 1 Paket(en) und hat ein Gesamtgewicht von ca. 17.4 kg.

Wow  Wann wäre der Ungefähr da? 
Das macht mich grad so überglücklich 
Mfg


----------



## target2804 (2. Januar 2013)

Post braucht i.d.R. 2 Werktage. Wenn du Glück hast ists am Freitag da, mit viel Glück sogar morgen.


----------



## Ratracer008 (2. Januar 2013)

2-3 Werktage, wenn die mit DHL verschickt haben


----------



## Patrickxxx (2. Januar 2013)

>Super danke!  Infinity happyness! 
Bei der Nachnahme muss ich dann einfach dem netten Postmensch die 800€ Bar in die Hand drücken und fertig oder ? 
Hoffe das wenn er ankommt alles in Ordnung ist, nicht beschädigt oder so 
Mfg


----------



## Bandou (2. Januar 2013)

Patrickxxx schrieb:


> >Super danke!  Infinity happyness!
> Bei der Nachnahme muss ich dann einfach dem netten Postmensch die 800€ Bar in die Hand drücken und fertig oder ?
> Hoffe das wenn er ankommt alles in Ordnung ist, nicht beschädigt oder so
> Mfg


 
Falls das Paket beschädigt ist solltest du dir das am besten schriftlich geben lassen vom Paketdienstzusteller. Die 800€ musst du dem in die Hand drücken  sonst bekommst du dein Paket nicht. 
Viel Spaß und poste mal ein paar Bilder


----------



## minicoopers (2. Januar 2013)

Viel Spaß beim quälen des neuen Rechners


----------



## Patrickxxx (3. Januar 2013)

Danke danke 
Die DHL.de verfolger da sagen das der PC zu 40% da ist 
Was mir da so noch eingefallen ist was ich komplett vergessen hab  :
Hinten am Tower sind dann schon alle einstecker vorhanden oder?? Also LAN-Einstecker, HDMI, etc??
Bauen die das so das das so ist?? 
Mfg


----------



## Threshold (3. Januar 2013)

Die sind nicht am tower sondern am Mainboard.


----------



## Patrickxxx (3. Januar 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die sind nicht am tower sondern am Mainboard.


 
Nee ich meine ob die das so bauen das die ganzen einstecker hinten am tower bereit sind 
Mfg


----------



## target2804 (3. Januar 2013)

Patrickxxx schrieb:


> Nee ich meine ob die das so bauen das die ganzen einstecker hinten am tower bereit sind
> Mfg


 Beim Board liegt eine sogenannte slotblende bei. die  drückst du einfach in den tower hinten.


----------



## Threshold (3. Januar 2013)

Nein. Die bauen eine Metallblende davor sodass du dir extra Geräte kaufen musst.


----------



## Patrickxxx (3. Januar 2013)

target2804 schrieb:


> Beim Board liegt eine sogenannte slotblende bei. die  drückst du einfach in den tower hinten.



Ach so also ist hinten schon alles rdy? 



Threshold schrieb:


> Nein. Die bauen eine Metallblende davor sodass du dir extra Geräte kaufen musst.



Du lügst doch 
mfg


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. Januar 2013)

Ja, hinten ist schon alles fertig, wenn du den PC zusammenbauen lässt.
Ich hoffe doch dass sie vor dem Einbau des Mainboards die Slotblende hereingedrückt haben


----------



## Rosigatton (3. Januar 2013)

Thresh lügt nie nicht  .


----------



## Patrickxxx (3. Januar 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Ja, hinten ist schon alles fertig, wenn du den PC zusammenbauen lässt.
> Ich hoffe doch dass sie vor dem Einbau des Mainboards die Slotblende hereingedrückt haben


 
Gottseidank 
Was wäre, wenn nicht?  
mfg


----------



## Patrickxxx (3. Januar 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Thresh lügt nie nicht  .



Man merkts, jaja 
mfg


----------



## Rosigatton (3. Januar 2013)

Dann wäre das MB halt unbeschriftet, völlig egal .

Maus und Tastatur dran, Monitor an die Graka hängen, los geht´s . Und ein bißchen Strom für´s Netzteil .


----------



## Patrickxxx (4. Januar 2013)

So hi leute.
Pc angekommen und bam! erstmal haben sie den cpu kühler nicht installiert, weil der irgendwie zu schwer ist.
Dann ging der pc anfang nichtmal, dann sah ich das die festzplatte nicht angesteckt ist nach ner stunde.
Jetzt ist win 7 installiert, jetz tmöchte ich teamspeak benutzen, merke ich das die vorderen mikrofon und kopfhörer stecker gar nicht funktionstüchtig sind.. hmm..
hinten gehen sie aber da reicht das kabel von meinem headset nicht

Wenn ich bewerten müsste, würde ich jetzt atm 3 von 5 sterne geben, ist mehr bastler als "zusammengebaut". 
Hmm...schon doof.... ich, der, der kein plan hat, muss jetzt die 2 büchsen irgendwo dranstecken, ich hab kein plan was zu tunist... wisst ihr das zufällig?
Mfg


----------



## minicoopers (4. Januar 2013)

Du kannst mal nachschauen, ob alle Kabel die vom Frontpanel aus in das Gehäuse gehen auf dem Mainboard gesteckt sind


----------



## Patrickxxx (4. Januar 2013)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Du kannst mal nachschauen, ob alle Kabel die vom Frontpanel aus in das Gehäuse gehen auf dem Mainboard gesteckt sind


hm, ich hab grad kurz reingeschaut dann wieder hingestellt, da gehen viele kabel runter, vom einschalter und vom usb schlitzen evtl, najas muss dann irgendwann später genauer nachschauen, bin grade ein wenig lazy 
Mfg 
(PS: Meine Problemlösung zum Frontpanel-Problem: PC Umdrehen....Na ja nicht so hübsch aber funktioniert )


----------



## Rosigatton (4. Januar 2013)

War das Hardwareversand? Ab und zu kommen auch negative Feedbacks . Wurde den wenigstens das Handbuch vom Mainboard mitgeschickt?


----------



## Patrickxxx (5. Januar 2013)

Ja das war Hardwareversand....
Jetzt muss ich n Spezialisten drauf losschicken damit das vorderpanel und der cpu lüfter gerichtet wird.....
Sieht ganz so us als wären sie einfach zu faul gewesen oder unter zeitdruck...
Ich wette, wenn ich ALLE einstecker kontrollieren würde, würd ich sicherlich noch was finden....Aber ich bin zufrieden  Hab mir Sniper Elite 2 in Steam gekauft, auf Ultra kann ich ohne probleme zocken, wird auch sicherlich bei anderen games so sein 
Hier gibts doch solche Leute die einen Zusmmenbau service bieten. Wohnt da irgend jemand in der nähe von ULM (langenau)? Hab nichts gesehen beim anschauen der Liste, schade. Denn der CPU lüfter sollte ausgetauscht werden damit der nicht so heiß wird und das vorderpnel is schon auch durchaus wichtig für mich...
Und zurückschicken möchte ich ihn wegen den paar kleinigkeiten nicht umbedingt 
BTW Vielen dank für eure Zusammenstellkünste! Ist sicherlich ein Klasse Gamer PC wie ich das bis jetzt beurteilen kann 
Mfg 
PS: Ja sie haben ein mainboard buch mitgeschickt. Inklusive ganz viel Müll (Leere plastikverpckungen, Tüten, kleine plastikteile) ja und so andere dinge, kabel, driver cds, handbücher, jo


----------



## Rosigatton (5. Januar 2013)

Die einzigen die ich finde sind in Altshausen (~ gute 100km Entfernung). Du kannst auch mal hier suchen : Die PC Zusammenbauer - und Supporterliste [Part 2]  Da habe ich die Idee geklaut .  2 Leute in Ulm .


----------



## Patrickxxx (5. Januar 2013)

Ach so, hmm das ist weit :S
Oh das ist gut! (Y) Was bedeutet  Serviceleistung: Z+R? Und was verlangen die durchschnittlich? 
Mfg


----------



## Rosigatton (5. Januar 2013)

Z = Zusammenbau, R = Reparatur/Fehlerdiagnose

Ist natürlich umsonst.


----------



## KaiTorben (5. Januar 2013)

Nochmal zur Ubersicht für mich:
Was wurde nicht richtig gemacht?
Hast dz jetzt gar keinen CPU-Lüfter drauf?
Welchen wolltest du?


----------



## Patrickxxx (6. Januar 2013)

Doch, jetzt ist einfach der Original INTEL CPU Kühler drauf, Standartmäßig. Ich wollte den Mitgelieferten, aber nicht draufgebauten Hyper TX3 drauf 
Und das vordere Panel (USB, Mikrofon, Kopfhörer) ist nicht funktionsfähig. Ansonsten ist der PC top, kann spiele spielen von denen ich die letzen paar jahre nur träumen konnte 
Eins ist nur seltsam an diesem neuen...
Ich weiß nicht ob ihr das spiel kennt, LeagueOfLegends (Wenn nicht, auch nicht schlimm  ). Na jeden falls, bei meinem alten PC konnte ich im Hintergrund herunterladen was ich wollte, mein Ping war konstant auf 48. Bei dem neuen hier ist, wenn ich im Hintergrund etwas downloade, mein ping sofort bei 300-500, nicht besonderst gut! An was liegt denn bitte das?! Ist das LAN von meinem alten PC besser gewesen oder was ? 
Nochmal zur übersicht:
Nicht Vorhanden:
-Funktion des vorderen Panels  (USB, Mikrofon, Kopfhörer)
-"Falscher" CPU Lüfter

Mfg


----------



## Softy (6. Januar 2013)

Wenn der PC nicht ordnungsgemäß zusammengebaut wurde, und Du nicht selbst basteln willst, würde ich den PC + Kühler zurückschicken, damit hardwareversand den gescheit zusammenschustert. Der Cooler Master Hyper TX3 ist nicht zu schwer, denn hardwareversand verbaut Kühler bis 400 Gramm Gewicht.


----------



## KaiTorben (6. Januar 2013)

Würde ich auch machen,v kann ja nicht sein, dass die einfach zu faul sind.


----------



## Patrickxxx (6. Januar 2013)

Aber das dauert bestimmt ewig....Ich möchte ungern warten 
Und die sind der meinung der ist zu schwer -.-
Na ja mal sehen was ich mache, vielleicht find ich auch jemand der mir hilft und gut ist, oder ? 
mfg


----------



## Rosigatton (6. Januar 2013)

Guck Dir mal die Jungs aus Ulm an. Die Profile der beiden machen nen guten Eindruck.  Waren beide gerade aktiv im Forum .


----------



## Patrickxxx (6. Januar 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Guck Dir mal die Jungs aus Ulm an. Die Profile der beiden machen nen guten Eindruck.  Waren beide gerade aktiv im Forum .



Nicht schlecht, ja 
Ich merld mich demnächst mal bei denen wegen dem CPU Lüfter  
Des Front Panel hab ich mir selbst als Mission gesetzt das ich das mache 
Danke 
Mfg


----------



## Patrickxxx (8. Januar 2013)

Grad gute Nachrichten bekommen 
Das Never Setlle angebot bekommen juhu 
Mfg


----------



## Softy (8. Januar 2013)

Das klingt doch gut


----------

